# Custom snow painting



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Anyone have a custon snow or blue goose stencil that they have used to paint windsock decoys. Let me know if you do have one for rent, sale, or loan!!! :wink:


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Check with Brobones. He machines them.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Dan,
I have the snow goose stencil covered for you but its going to cost you. Talk to Tyler about a blue stencil he was thinking about buying one and I bet if you put in some coin on the deal he would probably paint yours for you just so he could sniff more paint.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

PM me if you guys are interested in purchasing a stencil..Thanks


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

What do ya say Tyler, lets get one!!!!!! I want to sniff some paint, thats about the only fun I get anymore!!!!


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Well I got board at the warming house last night, so I decided to sketch out a stencil for a blue, I think it turned out pretty good. A lot cheaper than buying one too.

Dan are you and my dad getting some windsocks? If you are you are willcome to come and sniff paint and drink beer.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

If i can get a roto zip I could cut out the stencil I have drawn out.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I've got 100 coming next week, I will get your Dad to order another 100. He wants rags but we wil shame him into getting these!!!! :wink:


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

we can get one, but I don't think a roto zip will work too good, they are made for sheetrock. I think a piece of cardboard and an excato knife would work better.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Not if you but it out of particle board. Trust me it will work.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Rags???? the next thing he will want to buy is Herters fullbodies......wait a second. He is old school he can't help it. Some day I'm going to convince him that geese at 30 yards are only one pass away from feet down and you don't HAVE to shoot when they are in range the first time.

No one has more fun then he does though. You have to admire the guy.


----------



## backwater (Jan 29, 2003)

If anyone wants to rent a stencil I have one, its a sheetmetal one to, so you get the crisp detail. Just pm me.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I never thought I would find an old fart like me that has the waterfowl bug as bad as I do!!!! Monte does!!! He just doesn't understand how bad smalls wants those herters full bodies!!!! Zach, Get in there and sell those damn things to Kieth before your dad gets back from Florida, either that or we paint them into snows before he gets back!!!! :lol:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

DON'T Touch My Herters!!!! BY the way........Fishing was good in the ocean yesterday.....several Bonitas, a couple nice Kings and a #55 Amberjack for me. Can't hardly wait to leave this 75-80 degree weather and return home next week. If you like my rags wait until I haul down the tag board decoys for next fall...you guys are going to love them...then there's the 80 mahogany underlayment siloette decoys that Decoyer and I made about 6 years ago.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Those Sillous have had alot of blood shed over them.!!
They should be called the FH killers! :lol:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

How bout this Monte...I will trade you two (2) 30packs of Schmidt's for your Herters...

Seriously, ANIMAL CANS!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Damn smalls, you went withthe big guns right away...You could have gotten them for 1 30 pack and a bottle of Mogen David!!!!


----------

